# besoin d'aide pour vente



## skary13 (17 Juillet 2018)

bonjour a tous !
donc je vends mon iphone 6 64go qui ne fonctionne plus ( tombé dans l'eau ).
il fonctionnait tres bien apres son passage dans la flotte, mais impossible de le recharger.
du coup arrivé a 0% de batterie il s'est éteint a jamais...
bref j'ai trouvé un potentiel acheteur, mais il me dit qu'il a besoin de mes identifiants et mdp apple pour le restaurer.
mais j'ai un doute, a la limite le mot de passe pour debloquer l'ecran je veux bien.
mais pourquoi il lui faut mes identifiant/mdp d'itunes/apple pour une restauration?

merci


----------



## Gwen (17 Juillet 2018)

Il faut en effet ces informations pour restaurer l'appareil. Mais, ce sont des infos personnelles qu'il ne faut jamais données à quiconque. 

À toi de voir si ta vie numérique vaut l'argent que cette personne peut te donner pour cet appareil HS.


----------



## skary13 (17 Juillet 2018)

ok merci pour votre réponse,
on m'a dit que si je n'avais pas activé "localiser mon iphone" et qu'il n'apparait pas dans le cloud, ( ce qui est la cas, puisque seul mon iphone 7 apparait ) a ce moment la je n'ai pas besoin de lui donner mes identifiants/mdp.


----------



## lostOzone (17 Juillet 2018)

Il est possible de désactiver la localisation  depuis iCloud.com
Voir cette page chez Apple 
https://support.apple.com/kb/PH2702?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=en_US
Évidemment il ne faut pas donner son mot de passe.


----------



## skary13 (17 Juillet 2018)

comme dit plus haut cet iphone 6 n'apparait pas dans le cloud ni dans la localisation.


----------



## lostOzone (17 Juillet 2018)

Ok donc pas besoin du mot de passe l’iPhone peut être activé avec un autre compte Apple.


----------



## skary13 (17 Juillet 2018)

ca marche merci


----------

